# MTPLM of a Motorhome



## TM59

Is it possible to increase the MTPLM (Maximum Technical Permissible Laden Mass) of a motorhome. 

I am looking at a new motorhome which has a MTPLM of 3500kgs, giving a payload of 375kgs. Ideally a MTPLM of 3700kgs would be better. 

Thanking you for any assistance. 

Trevor


----------



## MikeCo

With that payload I would say that it's almost certain that when loaded up you will over 3.5T and therefore illegal so your insurance will be invalid.
It depends upon which Motorhome it is whether it can be replated or not.
I had a Chausson on a Renault Master Chassis/Cab that was just a paper excercise and went from 3.5 to 3.8 Ton.

Mike


----------



## TM59

Can you elaborate. Just a paper exercise. Who do I find out from if a particular vehicle can be uprated. 

Many thanks 

Trevor


----------



## MikeCo

TM59 said:


> Can you elaborate. Just a paper exercise. Who do I find out from if a particular vehicle can be uprated.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Trevor


You need to contact someone like http://www.svtech.co.uk/motorhomes.html
who will be able to tell you if your Motorhome can be replated without any work being done. In the case of the Chausson I had done the Renault Cab/Chassis was really 4 Tonne but Chausson downplated it to 3.5T. In that case I paid svtech around £250 and they sent me a new 'plate' to stick over the existing one.
For various reasons some manufacturers aim to sell it as a 3.5T when it's not practical. 
I had a Burstner T710 which was plated at 4T and when fully loaded it did weigh 4T, Burstner was selling an almost identical model a T725 which was the same length but it was plated at 3.5T.
Therefore a much smaller payload and almost certainly illegal when loaded up and on the road.

Mike


----------



## emmbeedee

TM59 said:


> Is it possible to increase the MTPLM (Maximum Technical Permissible Laden Mass) of a motorhome.
> 
> I am looking at a new motorhome which has a MTPLM of 3500kgs, giving a payload of 375kgs. Ideally a MTPLM of 3700kgs would be better.
> 
> Thanking you for any assistance.
> 
> Trevor


Just a little question, does your driving licence cover you for driving vehicles above 3,500 kgs?
If you passed your car test before 1997 you should be OK but if later you will need to pass an LGV test.
If you state which motorhome you are looking at & which base vehicle it is built on, members on here may be able to offer more detailed responses to your query.


----------



## stephenpug

Hi we have a autoquest Majestic 155 which is plated at 3300kg but the original plate says 3500kg so i think it is just paperwork but who do I contact to do it also any idea about cost cheers..


----------



## GEMMY

Try and get it plated above 3500kg, even 1 kg over will suffice.It will save yo £50 a year in road tax.  

tony


----------



## bognormike

stephenpug said:


> Hi we have a autoquest Majestic 155 which is plated at 3300kg but the original plate says 3500kg so i think it is just paperwork but who do I contact to do it also any idea about cost cheers..


see Mikeco's post above with SVtech's link...


----------



## stephenpug

bognormike said:


> stephenpug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi we have a autoquest Majestic 155 which is plated at 3300kg but the original plate says 3500kg so i think it is just paperwork but who do I contact to do it also any idea about cost cheers..
> 
> 
> 
> see Mikeco's post above with SVtech's link...
Click to expand...

Thanks Mike that will teach me to read everything


----------



## TM59

With regards the previous posts:

Yes have the appropriate driving licence.

Motorhome I am looking at is the new Swift Bolero 682FB.

Thanks for all the replies.

Trevor


----------

